# BCS: need for change and re-organisation



## Majalj

U prijevodu jednog izvještaja sam englesku rečenicu: 
The overall organisational structure and management practices of the Company need for change and re-organisation.
Prevela sa: 
Ukupna organizacijska struktura i upravljačka praksa Preduzeća je zrela za promjene i reorganizaciju.  
 
Upravi se ne dopada riječ "zrela" i traže da se promijeni.  
Ima li neko neki prijedlog kojom bi se riječju ona mogla zamijeniti, da se prenese značenje, ali da se ostatak rečenice ne mijenja (padeški nastavci, itd.), dakle da sve sem riječi "zrela" ostane identično?


----------



## Orlin

Ne znam zbog čega treba zameniti samo reč "zrela" i ostaviti sve ostalo isto - nisam siguran da li je to moguće, jedina moja ideja za neku drugu verziju je "Potrebno je promena i reorganizacija ukupne organizacijske strukture i upravljačke prakse Preduzeća". Očigledno možda grešim jer nisam ekspert ni u engleskom ni u srpskom.


----------



## phosphore

Ni meni nije jasno zasto struktura recenice mora da ostane ista, ja bih rekao:

"Ukupnoj organizacijskoj strukturi i upravljackoj praksi Preduzeca potrebne su promene i reogranizacija."


----------



## doorman

Koliko ja znam, _biti zreo za_ je idiom, prema tome, ako zamijenis _zrela_ sa nekom drugom rjecju, nuzno ces morati mijenjati i ostatak idioma (ako ne i neke druge dijelove recenice)


----------



## Majalj

Zapravo hoću da poslodavac (English-speaking) vidi da se radi samo o stilu, a ne o nekim suštinskim promjenama.  A oni su se tako pogođeni činjenicom da su "zreli" za promjene, da su napisali pola strane komentara kako je prevodilac promijenio značenje originala.  

Je li dobro ako stavim: 
Ukupna organizacijska struktura i upravljačka praksa Preduzeća treba promjene i reorganizaciju. 
?


----------



## phosphore

Pa prvo bi moralo "trebaju", a drugo u srpskom trebati+acc. nije pravilno, zato sam ja stavio "potrebne su".


----------



## doorman

_Ukupna organizacijska struktura i upravljacka praksa Preduzeca zahtjevaju promjene i reorganizaciju_

umjesto _zahtjevaju_ moze se reci i _potrebuju_ - _treba(ju)_ mi nekako nije dovoljno formalno.

P.S. Ako su bili toliko pogodjeni cinjenicom da su zreli za promjene, mozda bi onda trebalo prevest kao "...Preduzeca _vape_ za promjenama"


----------



## sauge

phosphore said:


> "Ukupnoj organizacijskoj strukturi i upravljackoj praksi Preduzeca potrebne su promene i reogranizacija."


Je. Slažem se.
(Customer is always right! Nadam se da te dobro plaćaju. Evo, meni je jedna tajnica nekoć svisoka objasnila da "poštovani" nije hrvatska riječ, nego da treba "štovani". Postupi po naređenju, uzmi pare i bježi! )


----------



## Majalj

doorman said:


> _Ukupna organizacijska struktura i upravljacka praksa Preduzeca zahtjevaju promjene i reorganizaciju_


Ovo mi se sviđa. 



doorman said:


> P.S. Ako su bili toliko pogodjeni cinjenicom da su zreli za promjene, mozda bi onda trebalo prevest kao "...Preduzeca _vape_ za promjenama"


Sekunda mi je falila...



sauge said:


> Nadam se da te dobro plaćaju.


Ma ne plaćaju ovi zreli, nego ovi nezreli koji su se drznuli reći da zrele treba mijenjati.

Hvala svima!


----------



## Orlin

Majalj said:


> Zapravo hoću da poslodavac (English-speaking) vidi da se radi samo o stilu, a ne o nekim suštinskim promjenama. A oni su se tako pogođeni činjenicom da su "zreli" za promjene, da su napisali pola strane komentara kako je prevodilac promijenio značenje originala.
> 
> Je li dobro ako stavim:
> Ukupna organizacijska struktura i upravljačka praksa Preduzeća treba promjene i reorganizaciju.
> ?


 
Mislim da je pravi problem u tome da Englez (Amerikanac itd.) ne može oceniti Vaš izuzetno dobar idiomatičan prevod (s moje perspektive izvornog govornika bliskorodstvenog jezika je lako da se kaže da mi se sviđa, ali neslovenskomu govorniku definitivno nije lako dobiti osećaj za srpski ili hrvatski jezik). Naravno nemam nameru da nekoga uvredim kad sve to kažem.
Ili je možda stil u pitanju - izgleda da je ova engleska rečenica iz administrativnog teksta, a u takvim tekstovima se takvi figurativni izrazi obično ne toleriraju. Od svih (skoro) doslovnih predloženih prevoda najviše volim "Ukupnoj organizacijskoj strukturi i upravljackoj praksi Preduzeca potrebne su promene i reogranizacija".


----------

